# Goodbye Ruby-we will miss you girl....



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Our lovely black Greyhound Ruby, who has been a wonderful pet to us for the last two years had to be put to sleep last night. Her Epilepsy which developed 9 months ago had worsened in recent months, but we did think it could be controlled. Last night however she had many fits so violent that she injured herself and seemed to lose all touch with reality. The emergency vet felt that there was more to come and little could be done to control it in the longer term. We just couldnt let her suffer like that any more. The hardest decision-she was only 4.
Have fun playing free at the bridge old girl-we will always remember you.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

So sorry for your loss 

Run Free Ruby 



Chris


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

My condolences on your loss, and hope that the following is appropriate:

"Heaven's Doggy Door"

My best friend closed his eyes last night, 
As his head was in my hand. 
The doctors said he was in pain, 
And it was hard for him to stand. 
The thoughts that scurried through my head, 
As I cradled him in my arms, 
Were of his younger puppy years, 
And Oh....his many charms. 
Today there was no gentle nudge 
With an intense "I love you" gaze, 
Only a heart that's filled with tears 
Remembering our joy filled days. 
But an Angel just appeared to me, 
And he said, "You should cry no more, 
GOD also loves our canine friends, 
He's installed a doggy door!"

(Author Unknown)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

How very sad for such a young dog. I'm sorry for your loss.

Run free, Ruby.

Gerald


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

We are thinking of you in this sad time. Its like losing a family member because thats what they are.

She is running free now and happy

Jakki & Brian


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is sad when we lose them to old age but even sadder when their time comes earlier. You must find comfort from the home you gave her and the good times you had.

My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.

Pat


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh! I hate these stories ...........reminds me of our old labby/collie and what she went through a few years back. 

Liked to think of myself as a bit of a hard man when it came to animals but her death bought me to my knees and dropped me like a stone to the floor ........ dreading our 7 yr old labby passing on.

Sincere condolences to you all, we all know how you feel but I am so pleased you were able to stop her suffering and it really is the kindest thing anyone can do for an animal.

Chin up, she's in 'doggy-heaven' now running free ............. probably chasing some dum rabbit round the clouds !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss.

At least Ruby isn't suffering now. Remember the good times.

Run Free Ruby.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We all love our pets as if they were a child and people who dont like having pets dont understand that do they?
They give us so much trust and love --and news like yours makes us go and give ours a lovely hug and a kiss.
Its the worse day --and the reason I wish I didnt like having a dog- as they are not with us for very long so in a life time we have to have the sad day time and time again but we love their company and spoil the lttle devils.
Our thoughts are with you --it has been a very sad night for you but remember all the good times you had together.
:BIG:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Very sad to lose a friend,but even worse at only 4 years old,I know how you feel and sympathise,but it will get easier with time and one day hopefully not in too distant future you will be able to look back with fond memories.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my I am so sorry for your loss.  

These times are not easy and while the memories will last for ever only time will heal the pain you are going through right now. 

Our last Cavalier king Charles died (4 years ago) when he was only four and a half with liver failure! And last Saturday we had to have our ten year old Lab (Charlie) put to sleep following his diagnosis of bone cancer.....sad times indeed.  

I feel your pain. 

Keith


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Ruby,

we had to have our old dog Rusty put to sleep earlier this year, Its devastating I know, but you still have your lovely memories of her, they will never go.

R.I.P Ruby-run free at the bridge


Anne


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry about your loss. We lost oe of our rough collies withi weeks of losig our so five years ago.
We bought a pup with the profits of one of his outstanding jobs and she is named Rubie, After his hero Rubens Barrichello. We got her on the day he won the Fi in Italy
Its like losing a child. I hope you find another best friend soon

Best wishes

Dave p


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Am sending you hugs John

run free Ruby at the Rainbow Bridge

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying. You found it hard to sleep.

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to me.

I was with you at the shops today. Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there.

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me."

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.

It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew...
in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
and say "Good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out... then come home to be with me.



Jacquie


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry to read of your loss of such a young dog.

Our chocolate lab is now 12 years of age with very bad arthritis of both hips. He has just come back from holiday with us to Devon and enjoyed every minute just being with us 24/7 in the R/V. We know that his days are now very much numbered but we live day by day enjoying his company.

We too will be devastated when he leaves us but at least unlike your poor dog Coco will have had a very good innings.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thinking of you on your sad loss


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thankyou all for your best wishes-it's amazing how much it helps! We are consoled by our other Greyhound (Dan) who is missing his partner in crime....


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

HEARTBREAKING FOR A YOUNGSTER, YOU DID THE DECENT THING, SOMETIMES I THINK WE ONLY TRY TO KEEP THEM GOING FOR OURSELVES. ITS TOUGH X REMEMBER THE GOOD TIMES


PS ooohps the OH has left the caps on again x


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Sad news...a decision I know I am dreading ever having to make 


"There is one best place to bury a dog. If you bury him in this spot, he will come to you when you call - come to you over the grim, dim frontier of death, and down the well-remembered path, and to your side again.

And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel, they shall not growl at him, nor resent his coming, for he belongs there. People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall, who hear no whimper, people who may never really have had a dog. Smile at them, for you shall know something that is hidden from them, and which is well worth the knowing.

The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master."

Unknown


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Only us pet owners know what it's like to loosea loyal loving pet.

Thinking of you

Stewart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ruby*

Run free at the bridge little one, knowing the happy times you gave to your human family.

Russell xx


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss.
Lost Chester our Border Collie in April- still think about him and miss him every day.Suki the new member of the family brings great joy to us and is a bundle of fun and we are sure Chester is there whispering in her ear all the naughty things to do.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

My sympathies Walleem. I went through the same thing last November and it's terrible.


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

She will be waiting, on the other side.

Olly


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry for your unexpected loss. 
I get so upset when I read post like yours and it makes me realise just how precious my time with my 16 year old lab, really is.
Run free at Rainbow Bridge Ruby.
Lesley


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Waleem I am so sorry to read this sad news, my thoughts are with you take care Nette xxx


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you waleem, Our pets sometimes mean more to us than humans, they are so loyal , loving and unquestioning. Run free Ruby and join your friends at rainbow bridge.
Rich and Lin


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

MAN’S BEST FRIEND: A Story About Heaven and Hell

A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered dying, and he knew that the dog walking beside him had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them.

After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight. When he was standing before it, he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side.

When he was close enough, he called out, "Excuse me, where are we?"

"This is Heaven, sir," the man answered.

"Wow! Would you happen to have some water?" the man asked.

"Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up."

The man gestured, and the gate began to open.

"Can my friend," gesturing toward his dog, "come in, too?" the traveler asked.

"I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets."

The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog.

After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence. As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book.

"Excuse me!" he called to the man. "Do you have any water?"

"Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there, come on in."

"How about my friend here?" the traveler gestured to the dog.

"There should be a bowl by the pump."

They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the water bowl and took a long drink himself, then he gave some to the dog. When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree.

"What do you call this place?" the traveler asked.

"This is Heaven," he answered.

"Well, that's confusing," the traveler said. "The man down the road also said that was Heaven."

"Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. That's hell."

"Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?"

"No, we're just happy that they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind."


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Loss*

Hello,

How old was She?

We had our last Dog, Shep 17 years. Miss having a Dog in many ways.

Trev


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry about Ruby you must be devastated to lose her so young.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Thinking of you, Waleem. Everyone who loves and is loved by a dog shares your sadness.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I have tears in my eyes every time I read 'Rainbow Bridge' posts  

They are painful to read, but they also bring comfort to all us dog lovers who share the burden of the feelings of your loss.

Rest in Peace little Ruby


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

As a fellow sighthound lover, I know how these lazy lumps worm their way right in to your hearts and I know you will have a hole in it with missing her just now.

There are no fits at the bridge - only days of chasing after imaginary squirrels.

Sending you healing thoughts

Diane, Des and Misty the Hairy Hound


----------

